# How does a 5.4L or 6.2L v8 handle a 950lb Blizzard plow?



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

Im looking to add another truck and was wondering what your thoughts were on which way to go.
2008 5.4L v8 F250 (300hp, 365 ft lb)
Or
2011 6.2L v8 F250 (385hp, 405 ft lb)
Or if will even matter

Deisel is not an option, im in Indiana and we usually only plow 4-6x a year and rarely over 8", handled 12"+ a few times in 10 years
Ive been using a 2004 Ram 2500 with thr 5.7L Hemi v8 and it has been just fine
Adding a 2000 F250 V10
The only reason I need a 3/4-1 ton, 4x4, or a big v8 is for plowing, otherwise its pulling around 3k lbs of lawn mowers, which even my 5.2L 220hp 300 ft lb of torque 2wd Ram 1500 handles just fine.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run 2 5.4 One has 8.5 pro plus with wings makes its 10.5 wide and other 5.4 I have a 9.6 V plow with wings its 11.5 wide This one I pull a 22ft GN with 3 DC mowers on it 

My Snow plows I run 5/8x 8'' cutting edge that adds more weight Both my trucks has factory lift spring.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i run a meyers C-8.5 on my 04 F350 with a 5.4 with no problems. that plow weighs rite around 950lb plow with the 5/8 cutting edge


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a 2006 f350 CC 5.4l with an 8.5' MVP with wings - prob weighs in over 900lb. Carry about 600lb of ballast. No problems plowing. Very rarely use 4lo. Not exactly a speed demon driving around though. 0 to 60 in about five minutes.........


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

We have a 2011 Std cab F350 w/ 6.2 carrying a Blizzard 8611, pallet of salt, and 800lb tailgate salter. Average 8-9 mpg on a typical plow/salt/idle while shoveling kind of night. The 6.2 has a TON of power. I had a 5.4 and they starve for power to put it lightly. We are on our 4th winter with the truck (bought end of '10) and have had zero issues with it. 
I also have a '12 F350 crew cab 6.7 diesel...if you want to talk about real power.

BTW, what plow are you planning on using? My dealer didn't recommend the 8611 for 3/4 ton trucks. Might get away with it on the gas engine though. I think the 810 is a smudge lighter.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

all depends on what you consider "starve for power"
my 04 runs and drives perfectly with 5 ton of scrap steel in the dump bed.
and has plenty of power to pull hills. 
but i also know it is a loaded 4 wheel drive 1 ton truck, and will not accelerate or handle like a porsche


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 6.2 will do everything with less "drama" and have power on reserve. Plus it has a 6 speed auto that makes better use of the power as well.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

tjctransport;1671797 said:


> all depends on what you consider "starve for power"
> my 04 runs and drives perfectly with 5 ton of scrap steel in the dump bed.
> and has plenty of power to pull hills.
> but i also know it is a loaded 4 wheel drive 1 ton truck, and will not accelerate or handle like a porsche


I consider the truck to "starve for power" when you're foot is 1/2 way to the floor doing 65 down the highway. It's common knowledge that the 5.4 is a solid, dependable engine with few issues (mainly manifolds) that lacks torque and hp. The 6.2 has incredible power when compared to the 5.4, an excellent 6 speed torqshift trans, and an optional electric locking differential which often times eliminates the need for 4wd. I am as unbiased as they come, I've owned both, and still own a 6.2. Pound for pound you can't beat it.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I would go 6.2


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 2012 350 with a 6.2 and a 9.2 dxt. This is the first gas truck I have ever owned. Although it is nothing like my moded diesels it runs great. Pulled 14k lbs with it yesterday and it did just fine.. totally different animal than the 5.4 350 my friend owns.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

besides the 1979 F-350's all my trucks are diesels. 
i was not really looking for a gas superduty, but when you have the chance to buy a 2004 F-350 4
X4 with 12,000 miles on it for $5,100, you buy it. 
i was impressed with the 5.4 after hearing from everyone how they are gutless pigs. it ain't no 7.3, but it is more than enough motor to do whatever i ask it to do.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tjctransport;1672095 said:


> besides the 1979 F-350's all my trucks are diesels.
> i was not really looking for a gas superduty, but when you have the chance to buy a 2004 F-350 4
> X4 with 12,000 miles on it for $5,100, you buy it.
> i was impressed with the 5.4 after hearing from everyone how they are gutless pigs. it ain't no 7.3, but it is more than enough motor to do whatever i ask it to do.


I think some thinks they are gutless They didn't order the truck set up with right gears I have a 99 F250 5.4 CC with a 5 speed 4.11 gears That thing will pull anything I have. Same goes with my 02 F350 has 4.11 gears but its a auto Now I do have a 99 F350 5 speed dually I bought used Now its a little gutless with its 3.55 gears but mpg is high on it But for plowing it has all the power I need never powered out most time loose traction. But having high gears makes nice backing up in a lot


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The motor is not what matters when installing a large plow on a pickup its the front axle rating . Ford makes three three ratings on F-250 , 350s I think there 5200 , 5600 and 6000 lb . A diesel almost must be a 6k axle (a powerstroke with snow plow prep only comes with a 6k now ) but even on a gas job its best to have the same . But if the trucks your looking at does not have the larger rating changing the leaf springs with Ford 6k springs is an easy fix and only about $400 to buy springs.


----------



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats the plan. If no snow plow prep package upgrade the front springs, battery, and alternator


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 2009 f250 with Fisher xls on it and polycaster in rear.. It will do the job but when filled with material it is a bis a bit sluggish. But will do the job. It owns just fine when empty with the xls. I also just bought a 2013 f250 with a 9.6 Fisher xv2 no spreader and I have bout 800lbs of ballest in rear, it is def a bit better then the 5.4. Either one will work but as previous poster stated it will work with less "drama"


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

5.4 in a big truck has to work hard to carry its own weight. I'd go 6.2


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I had a blizzard 810 on my 03 f-350 with a 5.4. The truck did just fine and would lose traction before it ever ran out of power. This was with 3:73 rear end plowing in 4 high plowing condos. I now have a diesel but my customers don't pay me more for a diesel so either a 5.4 or 6.2 will handle what ever plow you have. My 2 valve 5.4 was weak compared to other trucks I have owned but it also did what ever I asked it to do !


----------

